
Volts wagons: Electric cars are set to arrive far more speedily than anticipated - prostoalex
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21717070-carmakers-face-short-term-pain-and-long-term-gain-electric-cars-are-set-arrive-far-more?cid1=cust/ednew/n/bl/n/20170216n/owned/n/n/nwl/n/n/NA/8885810/n
======
sbierwagen
Regwall

